

Stop networking at events - mijustin
http://justinjackson.ca/stop-networking/

======
mijustin
Most of the feedback I've received on Twitter has been focused on this line
from this post:

"I’m being so selfish: I’m expecting all these people to cater to my emotional
need for belonging."

It's interesting: I didn't realize so many people had the same struggle as I
did. Lots of us desperately want to be "liked" when we go to events.

